# retromolar trigone code



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello all,

Op note reads:

The left retromolar trigone area of leukoplakia was excised, hemostasis obtained with bipolar, and closed with 4-0 Vicryl suture.

I'm looking at 41826 528.6 and 528.79 (hyperkeratosis per path)

Thanks for any feedback!

Jamie


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd agree with 41826 and 528.6, but I'm not so sure about 528.79 from the op note you gave.


----------

